# weight question



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

which one should i worry about most, unsprung or sprung weight??
i don't want to be whined at again at auto-x cause i tried to lose some sprung weight from the inside, and with that, i was to be kicked out of my class. either that or the miata guys are just hatin' on me. TIA.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well I think there's a little concern about unspring weight, however I'm not quite sure........ But I do know some companies specialize in light weight brake systems for purposes like this.

an interesting one I came across at Nopi was www.zmibrakes.com full titanium brake systems! Man, they were light!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> which one should i worry about most, unsprung or sprung weight??
> i don't want to be whined at again at auto-x cause i tried to lose some sprung weight from the inside, and with that, i was to be kicked out of my class. either that or the miata guys are just hatin' on me. TIA.


Unsprung weight, then sprung.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm guessing unsprung first because there's no real weight transfer during driving situations with it........no way to really take advantage of it? 

Also, I think unsprung is one of the more tricky/expensive to deal with first.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I'm guessing unsprung first because there's no real weight transfer during driving situations with it........no way to really take advantage of it?
> 
> Also, I think unsprung is one of the more tricky/expensive to deal with first.


It helps the suspension work better plus it reduces mass helping everything. If its removed in the wheels, its affect on everything is multiplied because the wheels are moving.

Removing sprung weight simply reduces mass, it helps but its not multiplyied.

Mike


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Mike or Mike,
In the SCCA Solo II rules, is changing wheels a "free" mod, that can not affect classification? If so, lighter wheels may be one of the things azkicker may want to change to.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

FCS said:


> Mike or Mike,
> In the SCCA Solo II rules, is changing wheels a "free" mod, that can not affect classification? If so, lighter wheels may be one of the things azkicker may want to change to.


In stock class, you can go to lighter wheels but they have to be the same dize as stock. I think SM and SP you can go for whatever fits in the stock wheel wells.

Mike


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok, i've already done that and removed my front passenger seat to lose 30lbs from the inside, but they started complaining that i should not be in CSP, so now, i've installed my rh/frt seat again but with the Konig Heliums that only weigh 10lbs each without the tire, i lost 40lbs from my previous setup.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like a great start! From stock, I've gone up 2" in wheel diameter, and running 205/50s in Falken 451s on rota subzeros. I'm thinking that each wheel/tire combo weighs 5lbs more than stock, if not more. Not good for eliminating rotating mass!

I'd like to get my hands on a fastbrakes kit with the wilwoods, that would cut down on some unsprung as well. Sound like you've got a good start az.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> an interesting one I came across at Nopi was www.zmibrakes.com full titanium brake systems! Man, they were light!


Those rotors have a very interesting looking design. I wonder if it actually works...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you saw the prices I heard from them, they'd better work, heh. Oh, and the combined weight of their caliper and rotor was less than my stock b15 gxe caliper.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> ok, i've already done that and removed my front passenger seat to lose 30lbs from the inside, but they started complaining that i should not be in CSP, so now, i've installed my rh/frt seat again but with the Konig Heliums that only weigh 10lbs each without the tire, i lost 40lbs from my previous setup.


Technically they have to be the same size, width, and offset as the stock wheels. 

Rightfully so, you should follow the rules regardless of your interpretation of how the mods. affect/do not affect you. I ran in SM for 2 seasons because of my motor mount inserts and NX2000 brakes. That in a 110 WHP GA16 car. But technically I was were I should be.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wes said:


> Technically they have to be the same size, width, and offset as the stock wheels.
> 
> Rightfully so, you should follow the rules regardless of your interpretation of how the mods. affect/do not affect you. I ran in SM for 2 seasons because of my motor mount inserts and NX2000 brakes. That in a 110 WHP GA16 car. But technically I was were I should be.


so even the motor mount inserts put you in Street Modified, i thought that you'd have to open up the engine, strip the interior, and run SM, wow i didn't know that. oh and the miata guys want me in DSP, not CSP.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> so even the motor mount inserts put you in Street Modified, i thought that you'd have to open up the engine, strip the interior, and run SM, wow i didn't know that. oh and the miata guys want me in DSP, not CSP.


STS now allows inserts or they were lobbying for that. Interior stripping gets tricky. The rules have changed for that as well in SM. Your brake conversion could technically put you in SM anyways.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

wes said:


> STS now allows inserts or they were lobbying for that. Interior stripping gets tricky. The rules have changed for that as well in SM. Your brake conversion could technically put you in SM anyways.


whoa, you better give us a link or something about that rulebook and car classing, i didn't know that either, and if they start nitpicking, it's all OEM Nissan stuff here anyways.


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry for jumping in late - just caught the thread.

http://moutons.org/sccasolo/ 

http://www.sff.net/people/dburkhead/prepcompare.htm

Oh and both STS and STX allow engine mounts & inserts for 2004.


----------

